# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  RIFF-Box Added EFS/Modem Repair 40 Models

## mohamed73

*RIFF-Box Added EFS/Modem Repair 40 Models* RIFF-Box Added EFS/Modem/Radio *.Bin Files For Repair 40 Models   *Added New EFS File With Have All Needed *.Bin File related to "Modem/Radio" and "EFS"*
With This File We Can Repair Completly : 1-Null/Null Imei
2-Unknown BaseBand
3-BaseBand XXXXXXX
4-Not Registered Network(some models only) 
More info and discussion are الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## tegany

السلام عليكم

----------


## mssamn

مشكوراخي الكريم

----------

